
Podcasting: Turning Chinese? - moreorless
https://jacobsmedia.com/podcasting-turning-chinese/
======
moreorless
The article mentioned MasterClass. Has anyone tried the courses?

[https://www.masterclass.com/](https://www.masterclass.com/)

